# Google- Hypnotherapy, Cognitive Therapy Help Pediatric Abdominal Pain - Medscape



## VSsupport

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Hypnotherapy, Cognitive Therapy Help Pediatric Abdominal Pain*
*Medscape*
Guar gum was the only fiber supplement tested that was able to significantly improve *irritable bowel syndrome* symptom frequency, with 45% of patients reporting reduced frequency compared with 5% in the placebo group at 8 weeks (P = .025). However ...

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

